# New Look in the family



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

I got my father started riding 3 years ago at 63.

This winter he really stepped it up with me, doing the Time Crunch Cyclist training with me. We phone every morning about our workouts, nutrition etc. He came down 2 weeks ago and we climbed diablo. His first ascent, 2 hours 1min! Of course, I knew this ride and his training would give him upgrade-itus from his old Trek Pilot with straight bars.

And did he ever score! A 2009 Look 566 Ultegra. Bike was never sold, just used as a demo bike for the shop. He can't see a scratch on it.

Now we are the 566 team when can get together and ride.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds great desmo. You guys did just about what I did, have fun with the new bike.

I forgot, I don't think he could have picked a better bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Sweet, someone finally got a red one...lol


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

maximum7 said:


> Sweet, someone finally got a red one...lol


Yea, I like the red.

Great story desmo13. It's nice that you have a great relationship with your dad. My dad and I are good friends, although we don't get to see each other that often. ...Great looking bike, have fun.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

T-shirt said:


> Yea, I like the red.
> 
> Great story desmo13. It's nice that you have a great relationship with your dad. My dad and I are good friends, although we don't get to see each other that often. ...Great looking bike, have fun.
> 
> ...



Thank you! My dad is my long distance training partner. He lives 8 hours away, but we talk every morning about our training session, nutrition etc.. We get to ride together a bunch during the year, then in summer, we do a lot of family camping where my dad and I will ride together every day for weeks!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I only wish I could have got my dad interested in something like riding. Glad to hear you and your dad connect through cycling. And what a great deal you are both now riding 566's.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

What's a dad?


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

*595 Ultra Premium Black Light*

Picked it up from Tenefly Bicyicle Work Shop friday just have 80 miles on it.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice ride. So is the finish sating in places on the bike? I am a big fan of the bar tape also.


----------

